# Collective Sigma, Urban Decay, Lush Haul!



## naturallyfab (May 23, 2011)

Enchanted Eye Cream
  	Buffy Body Butter
  	Grease Lightning
  	Almond and Coconut Smoothie
  	Soap Samples! (ask for some the next time you order online!)





  	FINALLY 






  	Sigma Complete Brush kit with mini E25 brush (not pictured: sigma mirror)
  	This was free from luuux.com


----------



## dinah402 (May 24, 2011)

Nice haul!  I'm jealous that you've got the Naked palette.  It's always sold out.  Also, please let me know how you like the Sigma brushes.  I've heard great things about them.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

OM NOM NOM at your LUSH.  I love doing LUSH hauls, but don't get to do them often


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

like that brush kit! will have to look at that website. nice haul


----------

